# Motorprüfstand



## Qimo (19 Juli 2009)

Hallo Leute,

könnte mir bitte jemand dringend die Frage antworten?

Ich habe einen Motorprüstand aufgebaut. Die Antreiber sind Servoumrichter und Servomotor. Über eine Messwelle kann verschiendene Kleinmotoren geprüt werden.

1.Ich weiß nicht, was ist die Aufgabe vom Prüstand und zwar was für eine Eigenschaft des Prüflinges kann über diesen Prüfstand kriegen?

2. Was ist der Unterschied zwischen diesen Prüfstand (aus Serovumrichter und Servomotor bestehen) und normalen Prüfstand (aus normalem Frequenzumrichter und Motor bestehen?)

Danke

mfg

Liusha


----------



## trinitaucher (19 Juli 2009)

Meistens will man das Drehmoment, bzw. die Drehzahl-/Drehmoment-Kennlinie  des Prüflings in verschiedenen Betriebszuständen messen. Dazu musst du ein definiertes Gegenmoment erzeugen. Das geht mit Servos in Drehmomentregelung sehr gut.

Ich weiß es nicht genau, aber meine, das Asynchronmotoren das zwar auch könnten, aber bei sehr niedrigen Drehzahl der Asynchronmotor Probleme hat mit Genauigkeit und Wärmeentwicklung.
Servos mit Servoumrichtern können sehr exakt sowohl Drahzahl als auch Drehmoment halten und haben auch bei sehr geringen Drehzahlen kein Problem. Die Schnelligkeit der Regelung ist bei Servos i. A. schon schneller und exakter als bei herkömmlichen FUs.


----------



## Superkater (20 Juli 2009)

*Sinnvoller Motorprüfstand*

In unserer Firma die sich mit Fördertechnik beschäftigt, haben wir zwei Motorprüfstande gebaut um unsere Serienmotoren vorab testen zu können.

Ein Prüstand kann kleine Motoren testen und geht bis max. 10Nm Last und 3000 Rpm. Da werden hauptsächlich Rollenmotoren getestet.

Ein weiterer Prüfstand mit einem 7kw Servomotor von Siemens kann bis 3000Rpm und max. 50Nm Last testen. Mit diesem Testen wir das Verhalten der Asynchronmotoren oder auch FUs für Asynchronmotoren.

Ich habe mit einem Siemens Panel (greift direkt auf die Simotion D435 zu) eine einstellbare Testsequenz realisiert mit der man bis zu 20 Teststufen abfahren kann. Da wird die maximale Drehzahl (postiv oder negativ) am Prüfling fix vorgegeben und das maximale Moment und die Zeitschiebe ist einstellbar.

Der Servomotor (1FT6) von Siemens hat bei seiner Baugröße wirklich immens viel Kraft, die er in kürzerster Zeit auf die Welle bringt, weil er nicht vormagnetisieren muss. Zum Prüfen von Asynchronmotoren ist dieser Vorteil nicht unerheblich.

Damit kann man bequem einen Stop and Go Belastungstest an Motoren durchführen, der der Wirklichkeit der nahe kommt.


----------



## Günni1977 (20 Juli 2009)

Qimo schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> könnte mir bitte jemand dringend die Frage antworten?
> 
> ...



sag mal, wenn DU den Prüfstand aufgebaut hast, solltest DU doch auch wissen, was damit geprüft werden soll... und falls du den Prüfstand für jemand anderen gebaut hast, sollte der es doch wissen...


----------



## Qimo (22 Juli 2009)

Danke schön. 

Könnstest du mir einige Dokumente anbieten, die es um dem Motorprüfstand geht? Ich habe nicht so viel Information im Internet über dieses Thema gefunden.

mfg


----------



## RobiHerb (23 Juli 2009)

Günni1977 schrieb:


> sag mal, wenn DU den Prüfstand aufgebaut hast, solltest DU doch auch wissen, was damit geprüft werden soll... und falls du den Prüfstand für jemand anderen gebaut hast, sollte der es doch wissen...



Oder leistet man hier mal wieder kostenlose Entwicklungshilfe nach China?


----------

